# 2011.

## koa2309

2011.   ?       1   2.   ,  ,        .   , ?

----------


## mvf

> ,


   - .

----------


## baby_buh

6  N 66  02.07.10 

_,   -          :
)                (    );
)                ,             ._

        .

----------


## mvf

1  2.

----------

,     +2 ,   (    )    1-    : '   ''''.             PDF417         ,

----------

> 1  2.


    ,     .

----------


## ..

> 1  2.


    ?



> 29  1998 . N 34
> 85. ...             .  ,           ,     .


    ?

----------


## sql

.       ,         . 
         ?

----------


## mvf

5.02.

----------

> 5.02.


   ?

----------


## mvf

http://www.klerk.ru/doc/256414

----------


## svetuochek

..




> 29  1998 . N 34
> 85. ...             .  ,           ,     .


..         .

  .
.6   66  02.07.10 :
"...,   -          :
)                (    );
)                ,             ..."
..    ? 

,    ,      ,         ?

----------


## Prickly

-  : *  .3,  .4,  * !

  29  1998 . N 34  ,     - 129-.

 ")                ,             ..."    66  02.07.10     ,      ...

 ,      ,    ...

----------


## svetuochek

> !


    .   ,    (    )     3   66  02.07.10

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 29  1998 . N 34  ,     - 129-.


    129-,     .,          .   .
  34-  ?   ?  :Big Grin:  
  .+, ,     .

----------


## Prickly

-       .4 (     66   )?

  ,    :
1.  ":
4122.      ." -            ,    "4229. "?

----------


## Prickly

> 34-  ?   ?


  :Smilie: .    ... -         -   ,  .

----------


## mvf

http://mvf.klerk.ru/f1otchet/f4_4122.htm

----------


## Prickly

> ,   ...?


       .1  .2  ...         .

----------


## svetuochek

> 4122.


  +

      ,       ,    ,      .
        , , ,       ,      -, -   ,     ,          (. "" . 9, . "" . 10  23/2011).
  ,   4122  ,        ,   :
-  ,              ;
- ,     ,     ;
- ,     ,       (,     ,   ).
   ,   . "" . 9  23/2011   . "d" . 14 IAS 7 "    " (. 7  1/2008).                .    ,        .

----------


## Prickly

> http://mvf.klerk.ru/f1otchet/f4_4122.htm


 69,51 -  ? , ,    , ..  ""   ...
 !

----------

,      !    ,      ,      , ..   .
  ?
1 7.7
     ,     (      )      ??
    -          ,   (      2011 ).       ?
,  -     .  :Wow:

----------


## Prickly

,   ""     4- .
 "4124.   ".
       ,    , ..   4-  (  ),    .
,   "  . ":  4-    +  1-3  ?

----------

> ,   ""     4- .
>  "4124.   ".
>        ,    , ..   4-  (  ),    .
> ,   "  . ":  4-    +  1-3  ?


     ,   -  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

.       ,     -   .

----------


## Prickly

:yes:  ,        :Smilie:

----------


## mvf

> 


 .   ,   .

----------

,   ?

----------


## Prickly

,     .

----------

.5  6 ?
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=436189

----------

:
-,  ,     (   ),          . ..      ,       , - .

----------


## Prickly

,    , .. ,     ,         (   ):
"-   :
-   
- , 
-  "

  .

     ,       :Smilie:  .

   ...   -  :Smilie:

----------


## Prickly

> -,  ,     (   ),


.    . ,  "   "   - 0710005   "",         .

----------

1  .2...    ...   .   "   2011 ",   ,      3,4,5   . 
   ,     -  .       .  .

----------


## mvf

> ,      3,4,5


     - .



> -


   .

----------

> 1  .2...    ...   .   "   2011 ",   ,      3,4,5   . 
>    ,     -  .       .  .


     ,     ( ,     -   3,4  )    .

----------

> - .
> 
>    .


  ,     . 
 34.    .  85  .

"             .  ,           ,     ."
,  ,    2    .       ?

----------


## svetuochek

(  ),     ,                 .        ,  ,       .      .

----------


## Prickly

> 


    ,       ,  :  1, 2, 3, 4   + 5- - , 6-,    .    .      ,    1  2- .       1, 2, 3, 4 +     (pdf, rtf  ..)  5-.   -   .      5-      2 :  XML ( 1-4),   ,    .     OpenOffice (   pdf),       0710005.  "   
      (.)" :

"  - 34,   - 2011"    :

1. 
1.1.    

2.    
2.1.  

2.2.  

     -...

     ( ,   -  , "" ).

----------


## Prickly

> .


,          .       ( ,         ,    -    ),        .    -  ,        ,   ...

----------


## sql

28 ,     1, 2   ,      ,    ,   -    .  ..    .

----------


## 2007

,    66  ,       ,    
 29  1998 . N 34


   ,   
 "              ,             ,    ,    [5, . 85]"
      ?    .        1,2

----------

?     ?

----------


## koa2309

24.  ,       66  , ,      3,4,5.       .     ,    1,2  ,  ,         .        .

----------

!             . .?

----------


## mvf

> . .?


     - ?    : _ : . ./. ._

----------

?

----------


## Baffi-81

.      .
 2010         .          2011  ( 31.12.2010),   ,    "  ",         .    .....

----------


## mvf

1210.

----------


## Baffi-81

> 1210.


  ,    "  ....."

----------


## __

!
 :Smilie:   -     ? 



   : 
1.    24.07.07 N 209-
 4....      ...
2.   29.07.98 N 34
"... 
30.     :
)  ; 
)     ; 
)   ,       ,       ,        ; 
)  ; 
)  ,     ,          ....

85.         ,    30  .
( .     30.12.1999 N 107)
             .  ,           ,     ...."

3.           
 66	02.07.2010
"... 6. ,   -          :
)                (    );
)                ,             .
 -             1 - 4  ...."


,    :      "  ,       "

----------


## mvf

> ,    :


   .

----------

> ,   ?


  , :        1  2.      ...

    ,    1,   (  word, PDF...)   
"     .  -...     ,    ,         . 85    N 34 (.  24.12.2010.)."

   ...
     (   -)

----------


## Daryabuh

,       ,   .    "..    .   "

----------

> , :        1  2.      ...
> 
>     ,    1,   (  word, PDF...)   
> "     .  -...     ,    ,         . 85    N 34 (.  24.12.2010.)."
> 
>    ...
>      (   -)


     1?

----------

...

----------

> ...


,   :Smilie:

----------

